

Show HN: Prune Unwanted Stories from HN Front Page - latitude
http://swapped.cc/iip

======
vlad
Interesting idea. Last month I released a Chrome extension for Hacker News
that lets you ban stories by domain name (simply choose the domain names in
the options, so you don't have to click Hide every time like you do here). It
also shows user profiles in their own popup, including twitter button and
photo integration. Again, specific features can be configured or turned off in
the options panel. New features coming soon!

<http://vlad.github.com/autobahn/>

~~~
jay_kyburz
Sounds more useful than this. Clicking on hide seems more work than just
ignoring the stories.

------
latitude
I've been using this tweak for a month now, and I converged to hiding maybe a
story or two per day. It's a great stress reliever if anything else,
especially during the crunch times :-)

------
dfc
I would love something like this for the "new stories" page that only
displayed links with 2 or more votes.

~~~
rosser
What's the point of a pre-curated "new stories" page?

~~~
dfc
What is the point of any information filter? I am not sure if you are being
difficult or if its not as obvious as it seems to me. A lot of stories are
submitted to HN everyday. I like the variety of the HN inbox but a lot of the
"new stories" are redundant or just plain boring. Filtering for links with one
or more upvote helps separate the wheat from the chaff.

~~~
ninetax
But what if everybody did that? How would any story get more than 1 vote?
Somebody has to dig through the garbage to get the good stuff right?

~~~
dfc
How is this any different than an argument against the frontpage? What if
everybody only read the front page?

Addendum: _(It seems tonight is be difficult night on HN. I really did not
expect any responses to the rhetorical question above.)_

As it is I rarely read more than the first page of new stories. With a filter
like this I would help curate the new stories and would contribute more to the
curating process than I currently do.

~~~
philh
Then new links would start appearing on the front page once the current
content got sufficiently old.

(To clarify: I am merely answering your question, not expressing an opinion.)

------
icebraining
Good stuff, it's certainly useful. Consider adding the Hacker News HTTPS
version to the included URLs? I've done it manually and it seems to work fine.
(Yes, I'm one of those weirdos ;)

As an aside, I really like the click-to-play GIFs too.

------
Kiro
I will use this to get rid of all the App.net spam.

------
stbullard
Cool. What I'd really like would be a way to hide stories across multiple
devices!

~~~
latitude
It would need to involve a server. I emailed Paul late last year when I first
got the idea, heard nothing back, so I guess it will need to be a 3rd party
server. Shouldn't be that hard, only a fork away -
[https://github.com/apankrat/internet-improvement-
project/tre...](https://github.com/apankrat/internet-improvement-
project/tree/master/hn)

------
eugenes
Thank you for making it. Chrome now insists that you install extensions and
userscripts from their "Web Store" so the extension doesn't work.

The bookmarklet works great but can't retain state over page refreshes. This
could be super useful otherwise.

~~~
dubin
One workaround that I've found around the new restriction is opening the
"extensions" page in Chrome and simply dragging the downloaded crx file onto
it. This should prompt an installation dialog.

~~~
Semaphor
That's what it tells you if you click the "Learn more" link:)

------
Toshio
How about pre-hiding comments from HNers who are well-known shills for tech
companies?

If nobody does that project, maybe someday I will.

